# Testing Blowguns. .625, .50, .40 etc. Velocities with same dart, switching cones!?



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

Wanting for someone with the various calibers of the blowguns to do a video or post data of various calibers being shot. I understand when we shoot, it is hard to be consistent in our breaths. still wondering if 'BIGGER IS BETTER' when it comes to blowguns.

If someone could, test 5' in each of the 3 calibers or more. That would be appreciated. Muzzle velocity and down range hitting force. Both using a similar weight or the same darts with different cones.

.625 5'

.50 5'

.40 5'

Anyone know what the traditional blow guns diameter bores are/ were? I couldn't find much info on them,


----------



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

More, really. Come on man, leave my threads alone..


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I’m not sure if anyone here has a chronograph to test velocity.


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

You can test velovelocity using. Pendulum and a mathmatic formula I haven't tried that yet but have the information in one of my books
I might do this because the comparison is iinterestin
I have three *carbon fiber 6 blow guns all three have bamboo skewers darts
I'll see what I can do*


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a guy in France who is just a couple steps shy of a rocket scientist/engineer who has done a lot of tests with chrono and pressures graphed during shot and fired from a machine that, long damn sentence on a slippery phone! I'm gonna post and finish in a follow up. Same BG time, same BG station


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

This machine replicates the human lungs so accutately that I always have to read the image description to see if it was indeed, his mackine or a buddy firing one of his more portable toys. 
He goes by the name Pime on the French blowgun site fssa.fr (France Sarbacne Sportive Asso.)
Nope, I dont speak French, I use Google translate.


----------

